# Cute Halloween Shirts!



## adele_caelia_designs (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out this great new store. Lots of cute Halloween shirts for kids and adults!


Adele Caelia Designs


Just click on the Halloween section!


Happy Shopping!


----------



## donnahill (Oct 7, 2006)

Way too cute!!


----------



## adele_caelia_designs (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks I spent a lot of time on them


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

those are deffiently cute. Id almost want to buy one, but im short on money at the mo. LOL


----------

